# SF Screening



## Navy_Doc8404 (May 22, 2010)

Im out of the navy in 8 months from a 6 year enlistment and am thinking about the 18A mos when I recieve my degree are there any 18A out there that can give me some guidence on the most intelligent route to get there, I don't know if I should go straight out of college or be an intel officer for till I pick up captain, Ive been with the infantry for four years and am finishing out my enlistment with recon. Any help would be appreciative.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 22, 2010)

SF is not an accessions branch; you have to be something else first.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 22, 2010)

There should be some SF'ers that can give you more guidance coming to this thread shortly. 

Hope you get the answers that your looking for.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 22, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> SF is not an accessions branch; you have to be something else first.



If he enlists then the 18X series is open. 

Do you really want to be an Officer ? Is that a deal breaker ?  I think most SF'ers will tell you to enlist, for obvious reasons, but I should shut up now, I'm way out of my lane.


----------



## AWP (May 22, 2010)

This is the part where the SF guys can guide you better, but are you looking for team time or to have a long shot as possibly leading SF soldiers for about 2 years before riding a desk for the rest of your career?


----------



## Navy_Doc8404 (May 23, 2010)

I love being with the spec ops community and further more love being a leader. I see it as if you have the degree and are doing the job why not get paid to do it you know. Is it all about the money, no if it were i would just look into a desk riding job right away. But to be able to lead the best the army has to offer would be a great honor.


----------



## x SF med (May 23, 2010)

Navy Doc...
Many SF NCOs have college degrees, some multiple degrees...  Every SF Soldier, NCO or Officer, has to be a Leader in order to get the job done.  An SF Officer starts in another branch then puts in a packet for SFAS... as a 1LT(P)... 

Will you still be able to keep up with the youngsters in 8-9 years (4 yrs college, 4 years branch) before you even get to apply for SFAS?  Even if you decide to become an SF NCO, how will your body feel in 4 yrs?

I think you need to do a little more research on your own and get back to us about the ramifications of your choices in joining SF - the information is out there.

Oh, one samll pet peeve of mine - and most SF guys - Capitalize SF or Special Forces or Special Operations and even Army.  It shows at least a modicum of respect for the men and Profession.


----------



## Fedlaw (May 24, 2010)

I'm nowhere near a BTDT, but just to put things into perspective: I'm in government and have a law degree but am in the process of enlisting Rep-63 with the 20th.

Could I go to OCS?  Sure.  In fact, if I wanted to push military paper I could go in as a Captain.  I'd rather be a green newbie NCO in SF, than pushing paper behind a desk (I do enough of that in the civilian world).


----------



## Navy_Doc8404 (May 25, 2010)

Yea man I hear you but if you put in your 20 and retire officers have more retirement why not go officer if you have the degree and will have a better career


----------



## x SF med (May 25, 2010)

Navy_Doc8404 said:


> Yea man I hear you but if you put in your 20 and retire officers have more retirement why not go officer if you have the degree and will have a better career


 
It's not about the retirement.  Who says officers have better careers than NCOs?  Actually, NCOs in SF/SOF spend more time on the Team and more time in the fight...  Officers get about 3 years Team time, and then drive a desk - Who has the better career?  

It's about the job, it's about the Team, it's about what's inside and a desire to be SF - not the retirement.


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2010)

Navy_Doc8404 said:


> Yea man I hear you but if you put in your 20 and retire officers have more retirement why not go officer if you have the degree and will have a better career



:doh:


----------



## FNULNU (May 25, 2010)

Navy_Doc8404 said:


> Yea man I hear you but if you put in your 20 and retire officers have more retirement why not go officer if you have the degree and will have a better career


 
Guess that depends on what you consider to be a better career.  Most who are interested in SOF as a career would consider their personal involvement in the mission and their teammates to be what makes their career better, and politics and time spent outside a small team environment to be detractors.  That said, there is always a need for the folks who don't mind taking up that desk job, since most don't want it.  That's one less dude that's gonna have to bite the bullet and submit to being chained to a computer/VTC room.


----------



## ritterk (May 25, 2010)

I have a degree but I'm still playing the role of Marine Sgt.  I personally seeing going O as getting in the express lane to flying a desk, enlisted is where it's at; then again I don't even really want to pick up SSgt cause then I can't lat move.  Hell, my goal is to be one of the only Marine Sgt's with a PHD.


----------



## car (May 25, 2010)

ritterk said:


> Hell, my goal is to be one of the only Marine Sgt's with a PHD.



That's a great goal! But I'd reconsider the not getting promoted thing. :2c::)


----------



## ritterk (May 25, 2010)

car said:


> That's a great goal! But I'd reconsider the not getting promoted thing. :2c::)


I love the look on officers faces when they find out I'm more educated then they are, and they have a difficult time trying to figure out why I wouldn't want to join their beloved ranks.  I'll eventually get promoted I just don't want it anytime soon, I still want to lat move to another MOS and getting promoted will close that door.


----------



## Fedlaw (May 25, 2010)

I'm a lawyer on the outside.  I'm not in it for the pension.  I used to think like you are thinking, but then I woke up and realized that it's SF that I want and I could care less about the rank insignia that comes with it.  Not to mention being an NCO is a great responsibility and I look forward to it.

I make enough on the outside.  I'm not going to go to OCS just because I qualify.  Plus, you have ZERO guarantee of ever getting to SF if you become an Officer.  A lot can happen if 4 years once you commission.  I'd rather get my shot now before I get any older.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2010)

There are a lot of people talking out of their asses on this thread.  I will not allow this to turn into an "officers vs. enlisted" debate.  If you cannot provide constructive input into the fundamental question at the heart of this thread, then please refrain from opining.

Also, if you cannot type in recognizable sentences, please refrain from posting in any thread.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 25, 2010)

Sounds Good! Mind me asking you how old you are?


----------



## pardus (May 25, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> Sounds Good! Mind me asking you how old you are?


 
Who are you talking to and why the fuck are you asking someones age? This isn't a pickup site.


----------



## FNULNU (May 25, 2010)

Have you considered enlisting into SF and then going Warrant?  SF warrants don't have to go to Rucker and they can start off as CW2 now. It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 26, 2010)

pardus said:


> Who are you talking to and why the fuck are you asking someones age? This isn't a pickup site.


 
That's a mis reply. I was asking the lawyer how old he was because it seems like he's accomplished a lot already. Some of the people I met from NG SF were about 40.


----------



## pardus (May 26, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> That's a mis reply. I was asking the lawyer how old he was because it seems like he's accomplished a lot already. Some of the people I met from NG SF were about 40.


 
LOL, well at least you aren't trolling for ass like other fuckers here.


----------



## 0699 (May 26, 2010)

pardus said:


> LOL, well at least you aren't trolling for ass like other fuckers here.


 
Pot, this is kettle, over. 

IMO, the whole "enlisted vs. officer" thing is assinine.  Two different things doing two different jobs.  Both needed, both important.  There were many times I appreciated having a good officer to work for and I think there were times they appreciated having my old ass around.

"Sir, let me tell you why that's a bad idea..."


----------



## Fedlaw (May 26, 2010)

I'm 29.


----------



## x SF med (May 26, 2010)

I agree with Mara that the Officer/Enlisted argument is moot, we quality individuals for both.  My argument as about retirement benefits as a reason to choose which side of the fence to choose.  It is about the difference in the jobs overall, the fact an individual has a degree is becoming less of a factor in being either Officer or NCO material - what job, what function, what path the individual wants should be the decding factor.  I had the choice to do either, and I chose to be an NCO although I was prepped to be an Officer - My requirements for satisfaction placed me firmly on the NCO path as an Infantryman, then an SF Weapons Specialist and asan SF Medic.  Retirement benefits were not a factor, being SF was my goal.

Navy Doc - I'll go back to my original post and ask - what do you want to do in SF, why, and can those wants and needs be best realized as an officer or as an NCO?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 26, 2010)

JimMCpog said:


> That's a mis reply. I was asking the lawyer how old he was because it seems like he's accomplished a lot already. Some of the people I met from NG SF were about 40.


 
Then I retract the negative rep I gave you :)


----------



## pardus (May 26, 2010)

Marauder's the mean Mod in case you hadn't worked it out yet.


----------



## JimMCpog (May 27, 2010)

I was wondering about that lol. I'm not doing a very good job of building rep here!


----------



## Navy_Doc8404 (May 27, 2010)

Navy Doc - I'll go back to my original post and ask - what do you want to do in SF, why, and can those wants and needs be best realized as an officer or as an NCO?

My Goal is to lead the finest and some of the most tactical men that the Army has to offer, however long it may be, the SF NCO may have a more eventful career, but when the twenty is over and the E7 who retired at 20 in only bringing in 1500 a month and an O4 at 20 is bringing in 3500 a month you tell me which one is the smarter route x SF Med. I would have accomplished my goal by being with SF and used my degree to my advantage with the benefits. Something I realized a long time ago is im not young forever and my body wont be able to take the punishment forever.


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2010)

Navy_Doc8404 said:


> but when the twenty is over and the E7 who retired at 20 in only bringing in 1500 a month and an O4 at 20 is bringing in 3500 a month you tell me which one is the smarter route....being with SF and used my degree to my advantage with the benefits....



You do what you want, but allow me to offer this:

Regardless of whatever branch you choose in the Army you need to keep the BULLSHIT above to yourself.

Yes, I said that and I mean it and I'm not a keyboard commando or internet tough guy. If your men EVER get a whiff of that nonsense, I don't care how badass of a leader you are, the second they realize that one of your main motivating factors is money and yourself then they might follow you, but you'll never, ever lead them. You will come across to your men as that guy who wanted his cake and to eat it too, the guy with the cool schools and badges who is in it for himself and if his men and mission met his personal goals...so much the better.

Your Joes will smell that BULLSHIT from a mile away. I know, because I worked with "that guy" once. Yeah, he made it into SF and through the Q, he even made Major, but the first chance the unit had to DUMP him into a dead-end slot, PNG'ed from SF for life, they did it, laughed about it, and dogged he and his memory for as long as I can remember. Sure, he was "SF" and all of that and he was a punchline....even to the tabless support guys like myself.

Your life, your call.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 27, 2010)

OK I think we're done here.

NavyDoc, based on what you've posted here, I don't think you have what it takes to be a successful officer in Army SOF.  Prove me wrong if you like- but you're going to need to lose the "it's all about me" vibe you're giving off.

Thread closed before someone kills off their chances for SF completely.


----------

